# Rear Tire Rub, 65



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

The inside of the right rear tire is minor rubbing on the inner fender wall during tight turns. Pounded out the fender wall with some success. The tire size is to blame as these are BFGoodrich 265/60R16s and are a very tight fit. Interesting that lowering tire pressure reduces the incidence of rubbing.

The rear suspension consists of chevy 12 bolt, Hotckis Springs/KYB Gas Shocks, boxed lower control arms and a 1" sway bar.

There is more clearance, probably 3/4" at least on the driver's side between the inner fender wall and the tire, hence no rubbing there. Any suggestions short of a narrower tire?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

sounds like the body is crooked on the frame ..


----------



## John Coody (Apr 4, 2017)

We had a 67 gto doing the same.We replaced all the bushings and that corrected the problem.fyi.


----------



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

John Coody said:


> We had a 67 gto doing the same.We replaced all the bushings and that corrected the problem.fyi.


John,

Thanks for the feedback. All bushings are polygraphite although installed some 13 years ago. I was told that it was not uncommon for the body and frame were not always perfectly centered.

Note intend to replace the Hotchkis springs with coil overs.


----------

